# مدرس مسلم يغتصب فتاه مسيحيه



## انوبيس (9 مارس 2010)

** المُدرس اعتدى جنسيًا على الطفلة في دورة المياه  بالمدرسة. 
** المستشار نجيب جبرائيل: 
ــ سوف تتقدم المنظمة ببلاغ رسمي إلى النائب العام غدًا للتحقيق في الحادث.  
ــ كما ستتوجه المنظمة بوفد لمُقابلة وزير التربية والتعليم لاتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية ضد المدرس. 
كتب: جرجس بشرى - خاص الأقباط متحدون
علمت "الأقباط متحدون" من مصادر موثوق بها أن جريمة مروعة نكراء قد حدثت  يوم الخميس الماضي، بمدرسة حلوة الإعدادية بنات، التابعة لمركز مطاي  بمُحافظة المنيا (جنوب العاصمة المصرية القاهرة).. حيث اعتدى مدرس  بالمدرسة، يُدعى هاني طه، جنسيًا على تلميذة بالصف الثاني تُدعى "ح. ع.ع "  داخل دورة المياه بالمدرسة، وأكد المصدر أن هذه الحادثة ليست الأولى من  نوعها، بل إن نفس الفعلة المشينة قد تكررت من نفس المدرس مع تلميذات  مسيحيات، ولم تتخذ مديرة المدرسة أية رد فعل تجاه هذا الحادث، حيث إن  المدرس المذكور يمت بصلة قرابة لمديرة المدرسة..

وقد علمت "الأقباط متحدون" أن الإدارة التعليمية بالمدرسة قد حققت في تلك  الواقعة المخزية، لكنها اكتفت بتوقيع بعض الجزاءات على المدرس، في الوقت  الذي لم تتخذ فيه الجهات المعنية موقفًا حيال تلك الجريمة، بل إن جهودًا  مُضنية تُبذل للتعتيم عليها، بالإضافة للجهود الواقعة على والد الفتاة حتى  لا يقوم بالإبلاغ عن تلك المهذلة.

 وفي ذات السياق، أكد المستشار نجيب جبرائيل، "رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري  لحقوق الإنسان بمصر"، لـ "الأقباط متحدون" أن الجريمة التي تمت بحق الفتاة  تعتبر جريمة هتك عِرض لفتاة قاصر، وتندرج تحت بند "الجناية"، وقال جبرائيل  إنه سوف يتقدم غدًا الأربعاء ببلاغ رسمي للنائب العام، المستشار عبد المجيد  محمود، للتحقيق في الحادث، لكي يتخذ كافة الإجراءات لتقديم الجاني لمحاكمة  عاجلة، كما أكد جبرائيل أنه سيتوجه أيضًا غدًا الأربعاء ووفد من منظمته،  لمُقابلة وزير التربية والتعليم لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية والرادعة ضد  المُدرس.

يُذكر أن هناك سُخطًا شديدًا قد اجتاح الرأي العام القبطي بمحافظة المنيا،  على خلفية تعامل الأجهزة الأمنية مع الحادث والتكتم الشديدة عليه، مقارنة  بما تم انتهاجه عقب واقعة اغتصاب فتاة فرشوط المزعومة.
منقول 



انوبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــس
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (9 مارس 2010)

*مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

*
 أخبار وتقارير من مراسلينا ** المُدرس اعتدى جنسيًا على الطفلة في دورة المياه بالمدرسة. 
** المستشار نجيب جبرائيل: 
ــ سوف تتقدم المنظمة ببلاغ رسمي إلى النائب العام غدًا للتحقيق في الحادث. 
ــ كما ستتوجه المنظمة بوفد لمُقابلة وزير التربية والتعليم لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد المدرس. 
كتب: جرجس بشرى - خاص الأقباط متحدون
علمت "الأقباط متحدون" من مصادر موثوق بها أن جريمة مروعة نكراء قد حدثت يوم الخميس الماضي، بمدرسة حلوة الإعدادية بنات، التابعة لمركز مطاي بمُحافظة المنيا (جنوب العاصمة المصرية القاهرة).. حيث اعتدى مدرس بالمدرسة، يُدعى هاني طه، جنسيًا على تلميذة بالصف الثاني تُدعى "ح. ع.ع " داخل دورة المياه بالمدرسة، وأكد المصدر أن هذه الحادثة ليست الأولى من نوعها، بل إن نفس الفعلة المشينة قد تكررت من نفس المدرس مع تلميذات مسيحيات، ولم تتخذ مديرة المدرسة أية رد فعل تجاه هذا الحادث، حيث إن المدرس المذكور يمت بصلة قرابة لمديرة المدرسة..

وقد علمت "الأقباط متحدون" أن الإدارة التعليمية بالمدرسة قد حققت في تلك الواقعة المخزية، لكنها اكتفت بتوقيع بعض الجزاءات على المدرس، في الوقت الذي لم تتخذ فيه الجهات المعنية موقفًا حيال تلك الجريمة، بل إن جهودًا مُضنية تُبذل للتعتيم عليها، بالإضافة للجهود الواقعة على والد الفتاة حتى لا يقوم بالإبلاغ عن تلك المهذلة.

 وفي ذات السياق، أكد المستشار نجيب جبرائيل، "رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان بمصر"، لـ "الأقباط متحدون" أن الجريمة التي تمت بحق الفتاة تعتبر جريمة هتك عِرض لفتاة قاصر، وتندرج تحت بند "الجناية"، وقال جبرائيل إنه سوف يتقدم غدًا الأربعاء ببلاغ رسمي للنائب العام، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، للتحقيق في الحادث، لكي يتخذ كافة الإجراءات لتقديم الجاني لمحاكمة عاجلة، كما أكد جبرائيل أنه سيتوجه أيضًا غدًا الأربعاء ووفد من منظمته، لمُقابلة وزير التربية والتعليم لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية والرادعة ضد المُدرس.

يُذكر أن هناك سُخطًا شديدًا قد اجتاح الرأي العام القبطي بمحافظة المنيا، على خلفية تعامل الأجهزة الأمنية مع الحادث والتكتم الشديدة عليه، مقارنة بما تم انتهاجه عقب واقعة اغتصاب فتاة فرشوط المزعومة
​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

يارب سلام
ربنا يرحم
رنا موجود
شكرا ليك اخي علي الاخبار الهامه دي
ربنا يحافظ علي جميع ابنائه
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

ربنا موجووووووود 
شكرا للخبر


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

ربنا يرحمنا وينجى بناتنا واولادنا من عدو الخير

شكرا coptic على هذا الموضوع 

الرب يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

بجد ده حلال فى القتل لوكان المدرس مسيحى والطالبة مسلمة كانت تبقى نصيبة ويطلبو بى اعدامو 
يارب يترحمنا يكفينا عيشا بقا كل يوم حرق دم واعصاب كفايه كده علينا احنا موش اد الكاس ده بجد خلاص الواحد هاين عليه يعمل جناية بسبب الحاجات دى بجد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

البلد دي ضاعت في الباي باي اساسا

قال قانون و عدل قال

سلامو عليكو


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

*اعتقد واكرر كما قلت سابقا هؤلاء لا ينفع معهم السلام لو قام شاب مسيحي شجاع بقتل ذلك الكلب لما تكرر الأمر لكننا شعب نبرر خوفنا وتخاذلنا بأيات من الانجبل نفسرها كما نشاء ولن يتوقف المسلسل سيستمر الامر​*


----------



## العجايبي (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

_لا تعليق ربنا موجود_​


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

*خبر يخلي الواحد يخرج عن هدوئه 

ربنا يستر علي اخواتنا و يحميهم 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

اصل احنا بقنا جبنا اوى اوى ايام العصفرة كنا رجلة وجبنا حقنا تالت ومتلات منهوم 
نقول ايه بس ربنا موجود


----------



## Mason (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

احنا فعلا ماشيين كما قال الكتاب أخى 
بس مش معنى كدا ان حقنا ضايع اوى يعنى 
لكن ربنا فى الوقت المناسب بيدخل ومش بيترك حق 
اى انسان مظلوم  
ربنا يحافظ علينا ويرحمنا 
شكرا مش للخبر لتعب حضرتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*



coptic_knight قال:


> _*اعتقد واكرر كما قلت سابقا هؤلاء لا ينفع معهم السلام لو قام شاب مسيحي شجاع بقتل ذلك الكلب لما تكرر الأمر لكننا شعب نبرر خوفنا وتخاذلنا بأيات من الانجبل نفسرها كما نشاء ولن يتوقف المسلسل سيستمر الامر*​_





* فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 
*

*الايات دي بيني و بينك يا مينا موضه قديمه اوي ما تنفعش في الزمان دا*

*لا تعليق*

*احنا المفروض مش مطالبين يا مينا كمواطنين اننا ناخد حقنا بايدينا من اي حد حتي لو مسلم اخد حقه من مسلم بايده غلط و لو ملحد اخد حقه من ملحد بايده غلط*

*قولي  اخي*

*انت تقدر في اي بلد تانيه في العالم كله تقدر تقول للناس خدوا حقكوا بايدكوا ولا لزوم للقانون *

*روح كدا اي بلد في العالم و لما حد يؤذيك خد حقك بايدك*

*صدقني مش هتنول حاجه غير الاذي و خساره النفس*

*و ماذا ياخذ الشخص لو ربح العالم و خسر نفسه*

*العيب في الاقباط خالص و لا الاقباط متخاذلين ابدا*

*العيب في القانون اخي الحبيب*

*انه البلد مش منصفه ابدا و ظالمه جدا كمان متفقه معاك 6677 في الميه *

*بس هل حبيبي نحول الدنيا غابه لكي ناخذ حقنا*

*ماهو لو شاب قبطي شجاع قتل المسلم سيخسر نفسه و سيهيج المسلمون المستعدون اصلا للاذي و سوف تدخلون في دوامه لا قبل لاحد بها و لا انتوا قدها*

*حبيبي ربنا موجود*

*صحيح الكلمه دي صعبه جدا حتي اختك الخاطيه الي هيا انا بستهزا ساعات من الكلمه دي*

*بس صدقني لو مشينا بالمنطق بتاعك الدنيا هتبقي غابه و شباب كتير هتخسر نفسها في الكره *

*المحبه في الايام الاخيره للاسف هتبرد في قلوب كتيرين*

*و السبب صدقني ظلم البلد الي مش سويه دي*

*احنا عايشين حبيبي في مصرستان مش دوله القانون*

*و لكن ظبط النفس لا يزيد الطينه بله حبيبي لان الموقف حساس جدا صدقني*

*ربنا يباركك اخي *

*صلي لاجل اختك الضعيفه جدا*

*سلام لك*


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*



coptic_knight قال:


> *اعتقد واكرر كما قلت سابقا هؤلاء لا ينفع معهم السلام لو قام شاب مسيحي شجاع بقتل ذلك الكلب لما تكرر الأمر لكننا شعب نبرر خوفنا وتخاذلنا بأيات من الانجبل نفسرها كما نشاء ولن يتوقف المسلسل سيستمر الامر​*


*
حبيبي بلاش تخلي عضبك ياثر عليك في رب هيتصرف معاهم حتي لو القانون معملش حاجه و ده اكيد في قضاء هيحكم الكل و الكل هياخد حقه اتمني تكون فهمتني 

**"لِيَكُنْ كُلُّ  							إِنْسَانٍ مُسْرِعًا فِي الاسْتِمَاعِ، مُبْطِئًا فِي  							التَّكَلُّمِ، مُبْطِئًا فِي الْغَضَبِ، لأَنَّ غَضَبَ الإِنْسَانِ  لاَ  							يَصْنَعُ بِرَّ اللهِ"  							(رسالة   							يعقوب 1: 19،  							20)

سلام المسيح معك 

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

*كلما تعصبت اخي الحبيب او حزنت لحال اتباع يسوع في هذه البلد التي لا تراعي حتي حقوق الكافر خالص*

*اقرا تلك الايات فانا دوما ارددها*

*نصيحه جميله من اختك الضعيفه*




> *10 وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟»
> *
> *11 فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ*




*و هذا المزمور*


*1 مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ حِينَمَا هَرَبَ مِنْ وَجْهِ أَبْشَالُومَ ابْنِهِ يَا رَبُّ مَا أَكْثَرَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ. 
2 كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلَهِهِ]. سِلاَهْ. 
3 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي. 
4 بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ. سِلاَهْ. 
5 أَنَا اضْطَجَعْتُ وَنِمْتُ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْضُدُنِي. 
6 لاَ أَخَافُ مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ الشُّعُوبِ الْمُصْطَفِّينَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ حَوْلِي. 
7 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. خَلِّصْنِي يَا إِلَهِي. لأَنَّكَ ضَرَبْتَ كُلَّ أَعْدَائِي عَلَى الْفَكِّ. هَشَّمْتَ أَسْنَانَ الأَشْرَارِ. 
8 لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ. عَلَى شَعْبِكَ بَرَكَتُكَ. سِلاَهْ. 
*

*1 مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ حِينَمَا هَرَبَ مِنْ وَجْهِ أَبْشَالُومَ ابْنِهِ يَا رَبُّ مَا أَكْثَرَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ. 
2 كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلَهِهِ]. سِلاَهْ. 
3 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي. 
4 بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ. سِلاَهْ. 
5 أَنَا اضْطَجَعْتُ وَنِمْتُ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْضُدُنِي. 
6 لاَ أَخَافُ مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ الشُّعُوبِ الْمُصْطَفِّينَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ حَوْلِي. 
7 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. خَلِّصْنِي يَا إِلَهِي. لأَنَّكَ ضَرَبْتَ كُلَّ أَعْدَائِي عَلَى الْفَكِّ. هَشَّمْتَ أَسْنَانَ الأَشْرَارِ. 
8 لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ. عَلَى شَعْبِكَ بَرَكَتُكَ. سِلاَهْ. 
*
*1 مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ حِينَمَا هَرَبَ مِنْ وَجْهِ أَبْشَالُومَ ابْنِهِ يَا رَبُّ مَا أَكْثَرَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ. 
2 كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلَهِهِ]. سِلاَهْ. 
3 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي. 
4 بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ. سِلاَهْ. 
5 أَنَا اضْطَجَعْتُ وَنِمْتُ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْضُدُنِي. 
6 لاَ أَخَافُ مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ الشُّعُوبِ الْمُصْطَفِّينَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ حَوْلِي. 
7 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. خَلِّصْنِي يَا إِلَهِي. لأَنَّكَ ضَرَبْتَ كُلَّ أَعْدَائِي عَلَى الْفَكِّ. هَشَّمْتَ أَسْنَانَ الأَشْرَارِ. 
8 لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ. عَلَى شَعْبِكَ بَرَكَتُكَ. سِلاَهْ. 
*
*



			1 مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ حِينَمَا هَرَبَ مِنْ وَجْهِ أَبْشَالُومَ ابْنِهِ يَا رَبُّ مَا أَكْثَرَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ. 
2 كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلَهِهِ]. سِلاَهْ. 
3 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي. 
4 بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ. سِلاَهْ. 
5 أَنَا اضْطَجَعْتُ وَنِمْتُ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْضُدُنِي. 
6 لاَ أَخَافُ مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ الشُّعُوبِ الْمُصْطَفِّينَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ حَوْلِي. 
7 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. خَلِّصْنِي يَا إِلَهِي. لأَنَّكَ ضَرَبْتَ كُلَّ أَعْدَائِي عَلَى الْفَكِّ. هَشَّمْتَ أَسْنَانَ الأَشْرَارِ. 
8 لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ. عَلَى شَعْبِكَ بَرَكَتُكَ. سِلاَهْ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

سوري اتكرر كذا مره


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

*دول مش بشرين اصلا دول عالم همج​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

الحق علي البلد العجيبه دي


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2010)

> يُذكر أن هناك سُخطًا شديدًا قد اجتاح الرأي العام القبطي بمحافظة المنيا، على خلفية تعامل الأجهزة الأمنية مع الحادث والتكتم الشديدة عليه، مقارنة بما تم انتهاجه عقب واقعة اغتصاب فتاة فرشوط المزعومة



هما على طول كده حتى جريمة فرشوط اللى عمالين يهللولها دى

طلعت فشنك وتقرير الطب الشرعى قال مفيش اغتصاب​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*




> فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ!
> 
> 
> الايات دي بيني و بينك يا مينا موضه قديمه اوي ما تنفعش في الزمان دا
> ...



غلط تروث القانون اللى حطته الاية دى صح مية فى المية

قانون محترم وراقى وكل الدول اللى بتستخدم القوانين دى هى الدول المتقدمة المحترمة

لكن فى مصر قانون بدوى صحراوى اسلامى احنا عندنا القتل حرام الا اكيد فى حالة الدفاع عن النفس

ممكن دى تبقى حالة دفاع عن النفس لكن الاصل اللى فى الاية هو الثابت وهو الصح​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

* 
* 




> غلط تروث القانون اللى حطته الاية دى صح مية فى المية
> 
> 
> قانون محترم وراقى وكل الدول اللى بتستخدم القوانين دى هى الدول المتقدمة المحترمة




 
يا بنتي انا مش بقول ان الايات دي موضه قديمه
انا بفكر اخي مينا ان الايات دي مش موضه قديمه لانه غير عابئ بقانون محبه يسوع و عمال يقول
 



> _*اعتقد واكرر كما قلت سابقا هؤلاء لا ينفع معهم السلام لو قام شاب مسيحي شجاع بقتل ذلك الكلب لما تكرر الأمر لكننا شعب نبرر خوفنا وتخاذلنا بأيات من الانجبل نفسرها كما نشاء ولن يتوقف المسلسل سيستمر الامر*_




*يعني في وجهه نظر الاخ مينا ايات الانجيل بتبرر التخاذل*

*طب لو بنفسرها غلط فسرها انت صح *

*فهمتي بقي قصدي ايه يا بنتي*

*انا بقول لمينا يعني الايات دي اخي موضه قديمه *

*انتا شايف اخي انه انجيل يسوع مبرر للتخاذل*

*انا وضحت في ردي السابق اخي ان اخد الحق باليد بيؤدي لضياع النفس*

*راجع ردي المفصل السابق*

*و ارجو انك تكوني فهمتي قصدي اختي تاسوني كوينا و عرفتي انا بتكلم في ايه بالظبط*

*سلام المسيح اترك لكم*​


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

همجية الاسلام ليس لها حدود
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## RosiLman (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

شكرآ على الخبر وتوصيل الحدث

الرب موجود ومطلع على كل شئ

مدرس مثل هذا يجب ان يأخذ اشد عقاب لان مثل هذة الجريمة البشعة لم تخرج من شخص فاسد او عقلة ذاهب
لاانها من شخس مربى للاطفال ,, كيف يوضع هذا الرجل الضعيف فى مثل هذا المنصب ويؤتمن على مثل هذة الاطفال

دون النظر الى الاديان علينا النظر للطفلة والمدرس ,, من نظر للدين فهذا طريق اخر
ربنا يجازية ويعوض الطفلة واهلها خيرآ


----------



## RosiLman (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*



++meso++ قال:


> احنا فعلا ماشيين كما قال الكتاب أخى
> بس مش معنى كدا ان حقنا ضايع اوى يعنى
> لكن ربنا فى الوقت المناسب بيدخل ومش بيترك حق
> اى انسان مظلوم
> ...



ردك جميل اوى ميسو
احييكى


----------



## Lydia Youkhanis (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

انا في الم شديد لسماعي هدا الخبر المؤلم حقاً ، ربنا موجود وامين ليرجع لكل مسيحي مضطهد من قبل المسلمين حقه المسلوب منه ادا كان شرفه او ابنه او ابنته المختطفين ، او اي شيء اخر غالي عليه كنيسته ،بيته ، ارضه.
ولكن المهم يا أخوتي الاحبة في مصر او العراق وفي كل مكان فيه المسيحي مضطهد ، ليكن هدا الألم والأضطهاد صليبنا الدي نحمله على الاكتاف ، كما حمل الرب يسوع  له كل المجد صليب خطايانا من قبل، وهو الدي كان من دون خطيئة ولكنه حمل عنا كل َاثامنا على الصليب ، فما بالكم ونحن كلنا خطاة ولأنه ونحن خطاة بعد لا يمكننا ان نفعل اي شيء يساعد هده البنت المسكينة وهي اصلا بنت المسيح،  وكل بنات وأبناء المسيح المضطهدين لا يمكننا ان نفعل لهم شيء ليخلصهم ويخلصنا نحن ايضاً، الا فقط  بالحب والصلاة والصوم والاعتراف بالخطايا التي نرتكبها يوميا وبدون ان نحاسب انفسنا عليها ، فبالصلاة والصوم والاعتراف ومن كل القلب والنية الصافية في كل دلك وبكل امانة ،فعندها  يمكننا ان نسحق رأس الحية ونهزم ونحطم الشيطان الساكن فيها ، لأن الشيء الوحيد الدي يرهب الشيطان ويدمره هو عندما يكون المؤمن المسيحي في حب و اتحاد وقوة عظيمة مع الرب المسيح في قوة الحب و الصلاة والصوم والاعتراف بالخطايا، يكون للأنسان المسيحي القوة الخارقة في ان يعمل المعجزات لانقاد أخيه المسيحي وغير المسيحي ، فما هي الخطايا برأيكم ياأحبتي ، هل هي الزنى والقتل والسرقة فقط هي الخطايا الكبيرة المؤدية للهلاك برأيكم لا بالطبع ، فأما انا اقول هو نقص في الحب او عدمه في المؤمن المسيحي الدي يصلي ويصوم ويعترف ولكن بدون محبة،  محبة القريب والغريب كما اوصانا الرب فلا فرق بين القريب والغريب وكما يعلم كل مسيحي حقيقي، فما رأيكم يا أحبتي في المسيح، هل لو انا يومياً في خصامً مع اهلي وفي حقدً مع قريبي وفي مشاكل مع عائلتي في البيت وكرهي للمسلم و خصامي من كنيستي وابتعادي عنها لأسباب واهية لا معنى لها ووو...؟ هل بعد دلك كله يمكنني او يمكن لأي مؤمن مسيحي اَخر ان يحقق اي امنية او مطلب يريدها من الرب في صلاته وصومه وكل تضرعاته المطولة وبالحاح وقرابينه التي يقدمها. لا والف لا لان الرب وحده هو الأمين وبلا خطيئة وهو الحب كله وهو الوحيد الدي بقدرته العظيمة يمكنه ان يخلص شعبه وينهي كل اَلامه ويشفي جراحه النازفه، أحبتي في المسيح نحن مبتعدين عن المحبة الأصلية كل الأبتعاد و(الله محبة) فالحب غير موجود في القتل ولا الزنى ولا السرقة ولا الحقد والكره والخصام والمحاباة والغرور واللعنات والشتائم والعناد والتهور والقمار والخمر الى اخره من كل ماهو عكس المحبة .  فما على المسيحي المؤمن الا ان يبعد عنه كل ما هو عكس للحب والمحبة ومنها ليقترب ويتحد بالرب والرب يقترب ويتحد به لأن الرب هو كل المحبة والقوة الوحيدة اللازمة لدحر العدو الشيطان،  والشيطان همه الوحيد هو ان يكون بعيداً عن الحب لأن الحب يقتله  لو هو أقترب من الحب، وهو ايضا يريد ان يبعد كل مؤمن عن الحب الحقيقي الا وهو الله محبة،  بشتى الطرق والاساليب بابعاده للمؤمن من محبة  الرب أي قتله،  ووضع حاجزً  للمؤمن لكي لا يتحد بالرب ويتقوى بمحبته وقوته العظيمتين وليهلكه معه، لان الشيطان يعرف مصيره هو الهلاك والموت فيريد ان يهلك معه اكبر عدد ممكن وهدا ما يفرحه  وما يؤلم الرب الحنان.         .l.y


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: مُدرس مُسلم يعتدي جنسيًا على طفلة مسيحية بقرية حلوة بالمنيا*

*مفيشفايدة في المسيحيين ابدا عمرهم ما هيتعلموا الدرس الي ربا بيحاول يوصلوا لنا
هؤلاء لا نفع معهم شج ولا تهديد ولا وعيد ولا تنديد لا نفع معهم الا النار والحديد
لو قام شاب شجاع مسحي بقتل هذا الكلب لما تكرر الامر ثانيا لكننا شعب بارع في خداع نفسة  وايجاد الحجج الدينية لتبرير خوفكم وعدم تحرككم​*


----------



## SALVATION (10 مارس 2010)

_رحمتك يارب_​


----------



## youhnna (10 مارس 2010)

*اذا كان الامر تكرر قبل كدة
فالخطا يقع ايضا على اولياء الامور للبنات المغتصبات
فكيف يسمحوا لبناتهم بالذهاب الى مدرسة بها هذا الذئب
تحت رعاية مديرة المدرسة والحكومة الظالمة
شكراااااااااااا انو بيس على الخبر​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (10 مارس 2010)

> وهو الحب كله وهو الوحيد الدي بقدرته العظيمة يمكنه ان يخلص شعبه وينهي كل اَلامه ويشفي جراحه النازفه، أحبتي في المسيح نحن مبتعدين عن المحبة الأصلية كل الأبتعاد و(الله محبة) فالحب غير موجود في القتل ولا الزنى ولا السرقة ولا الحقد والكره والخصام والمحاباة والغرور واللعنات والشتائم والعناد والتهور والقمار والخمر الى اخره



كـلام رائـــع شكــراااااااا للاخت ليديا يوخانس.
الرب يباركــك ويديمــــك.


----------



## GOLDY (10 مارس 2010)

*the lord your god is with you wherever you go*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (10 مارس 2010)

فتاة فرشوط ماتت البنت معنويا لكن فى هذة 

الحالة الموضوع بالنسبة لهم بسيط والعدل هياخد مجراة

يا رب ارحمنا وحافظ على بناتك من الذئاب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

لسنا جبناء يا مينا

الههم يحرضهم علي القتال

و نحن الهنا يقول

لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول السيد الرب



ربنا يتصرف معاهم

فعلا العدل في البلد بقي في الارض و تحت الارض

ايه القرف دا العالم كله بيتفرج علينا

سلام


----------



## عادل نسيم (10 مارس 2010)

*في إنتظار نتيجة التحقيق وشكراً*


----------



## ماجو2010 (10 مارس 2010)

ربنـــــــــــــــــا موجــــــــــــــــود​


----------



## gogocata (11 مارس 2010)

سلام  ورب المجد لجميعكم
يارب نتعامل بالمثل ويتحكم عليه بلاعدام لان شرف مريم زى شرف زينب 
ونحس اننا بنتعامل كبنى ادجم زىنا زييهم
ربنا معاك يانجيب وايد المسيح تكون معاك ويقويك 
+++++++++++


----------



## napel (11 مارس 2010)

ربنا يدخل


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (11 مارس 2010)

عفوا ماهو الغريب في الموضوع ؟؟؟؟

المثال الاعلى القدوه الحقير محمد بن عبدلات فاخذ طفله بعمرها فماذا تتوقع من اتباعه ؟ ولعلمك هذا ليس حرام بدينهم لانه اصبح سنه نبوية شرية والتقيد بما كان يفعل الرسول . 

الله يكون بعون اهل الطفله وهذ ليست اول ولا اخر حادثه لاتباع رسول الله وتعاليمه المحمدية .

سلام الرب اترك لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## mera97 (13 مارس 2010)

*فين الكمونى والغول ومعاهم فتحى سرور*​


----------



## zezza (13 مارس 2010)

رحمتك يا رب 
ده لو كان حيوان ما كنش عمل كدة 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## لوتاكارا (13 مارس 2010)

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## بنت كلوج (13 مارس 2010)

*شكرا اخى كوبتك على الخبر 000واضيف لو كنا من هذا العالم لكان العالم احترمنا وقبلنا ولا نفسر المحبة والتسامح الا كما هما.....فالمسيح بنفسه سجل اعتراضه 000فهاذا طبيعى ولم يمسك سيف...فنحن نرتفع ولاننحدر؟؟؟*
*ربنا يباركك ولاينزع حكمته منا*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (13 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويداوى جروح بنته ...ليتدخل ملك الملوك ويدافع عن اولاده*


----------



## monmooon (13 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا بجد​*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (13 مارس 2010)

*ياحلاوة حلو اوى يديلوا جزاء مش رفد حتى*
*نو كومينت بجد*
*وربنا يرحمنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 مارس 2010)

*كما ذكرت مرارا وتكرارا
لم قام شاب مسيحي شجاع مرة بقتل مجرم يجب ان يتم قتلة في كل الديانات والقوانين لما تكرر الامر مجددا
اعتقد ان هذا اقل رد ممكن فنحن لن نفعل كما فعلوا هم ونهاجم المساجد ولكن هذا اقل ما نفعلة
فهذا ليس خطأ
فهل قتل مجرم وحشرة نجسة وجرثومة خبيثة يعتبر خطأ؟
يكون قتلة حرام لو هناك شرطة عادلة تعتقلة وتعاقبة ولكن مادمت الشرطة غير نزيهة فالرب يؤيدنا ان ندافع عن شرفنا
هل الرب يخضب حين نثأر لشرف ابنتة؟
ام ترددون الكلام ان الرب هو من سيثأر
الرب يتركنا نعاني مرارا وتكرارا حتي يعلمنا الدرس الذي نصمم ان لا نتعلمة وهو ان علينا دور يجب ان نقوم بة
اقلة ان نثأر لشرفنا
كلامكم يكون سليم لو تطبقوة في كل الاحوال ولكن اغلبكم او كلكم في أي موقف يحدث لة مشكلة سيقوم لاعادة حقة بكل الطرق لكن حين يكون الموقف كبير تتعذرون بالتعاليم المسيحية لتبررون تخاذلكم​*


----------



## ماجو2010 (14 مارس 2010)

ارحمنا يارب المجد

يـــــــا يـــــــــــــــــــــســــــــــوع

ارحمـــــــــنا  

:17_1_34[1]:       :17_1_33[1]:       :17_1_34[1]:     

​


----------

